# New fence project done (FINALLY)



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Takes me FOREVER to build fence - only take about an hour or so before I have to stop for awhile. I put in about 1100 feet of wire, but only about 600 feet of posts (part was existing fence, but I added woven fabric to it). Drilled 20 holes with the PHD. I cut the Hedge posts from trees in my pasture, and scrounged the metal osts and wire. I spent a total of $12 on clips and staples, so I figure that $12 ain't bad for 1100' of fence! I'll wait a couple weeks before I start on the next stretch I need to fence.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a picture of the drive-through gate I built. I used posts cut from old bridge piers. They are HEAVY and solid. Wish I had a bunch more!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think ya done good! When you factor in that you spent only $12; ya done EXCELLENT. That is a nice looking fence. I need to get you over so my place and put you to work!   You do nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

......and I was just about to ask for volunteers to come help ME!


----------

